# Perimeter breach



## SolarAndWood (Nov 13, 2009)

It would seem the pumpkins were too much of a temptation for the tickbags.  I use 8 ft t posts, 4 ft wire fence around the bottom and polypro net over the whole thing.  It has worked flawlessly for 3 yrs, but I guess a second course of wire fence is going to be required on the lower more vulnerable section where they come up the hill.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice garden solar....looks like you had a decent crop this year.


----------



## SE Iowa (Nov 13, 2009)

What is a Tickbag?


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 13, 2009)

Racoon?


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd guess deer.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I'd guess deer.



Bingo.  The retaining wall on the right hand side of the pic is almost 5 ft tall.  They went right up that and jumped through a section where the poly pro net had failed in the wind.  We often have a herd in the lower part of the yard to the right of the pic.  Need to beef up the perimeter on that side before we get put on their nightly circuit.  It only gets worse when the snow falls.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 13, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Nice garden solar....looks like you had a decent crop this year.



Thanks.  I built this terrace over last winter.  We put in blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and herbs in.  All did very well despite the weather.  The tomatoes on the upper terrace were a different story.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2009)

Tomatoes were a disaster for us this year too! In fact most of our garden was a disaster. A hundred or so years ago, my family would be starving with the way our garden went.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 13, 2009)

We faired better than most, the terraces do a nice job with drainage.  Lettuce, beans, peppers, cukes, onions, herbs and the fruits all did well.  We are going vertical with the tomatoes next year, the whole let them bush thing was a disaster.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 13, 2009)

What you need to do is post men up hill on either side of the garden, create a natural looking barrier to funnel the enemy into a clearing and set up a killing field.  Make sure to lay down sand bags in case they return fire


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Already done other than posting the men; my lower yard is the funnel leading to the garden, 10 acres of scrub downhill leads to my lower lawn with big evergreens on either side.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 14, 2009)

My neighbor has grown 10+ acres of punkins for many years and this is the first year the phat phurry phaqballs have devestaded his patch. The only reason I can think that this year was so bad was that there was NO apples or pears for the bastages to feed on so they're sweet tooth turned to punkins.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 14, 2009)

8ft min for fences - I'm on the 'deer committee' for town it's got so bad here. Lyme everywhere.


----------



## DenaliChuck (Nov 14, 2009)

Years ago I put up a garden fence for deer for someone in Missoula.  8 feet high with electric wire every 2 feet.  The trick was to hang 6" x 12" tin foil over the wire with peanut butter smeared on it 

Never did hear how it worked...


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 14, 2009)

How about a salt block and crossbow combination?  We have a long bow season here and you are allowed to harvest deer from your property no problem.  I have not done this, but my neighbors and I have discussed it as the deer population seems out of control.  I did eliminate 3 skunks this year - neighbor across the street got two.  That's down from five I got last year.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 15, 2009)

Last night they finished the pumpkins and moved on to the sunflowers.  I put up another 4 ft of wire fence today.  If they get through that, I will be in the market for a crossbow.


----------



## drooplug (Nov 15, 2009)

I heard somewhere that having two rows of fence is also effective. You place the fences close enough together that the deer can't jump over both and think there isn't enough space between to land.


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 16, 2009)

SolarandWood-if you are pretty set with your garden's location you could always plant large bushes around the perimeter.  The garden area that contains our raised beds has a 5 foot high chain link fence around it, but has large bushes around the majority of the perimeter.  I think that drooplug is right - the deer can't quite get a handle on jumping it - maybe b/c they can't see where they'll land.  They've never ventured into that garden area, in spite of the fact that it contains lots of tasty stuff.  Now, b/c I said this they will probably jump the fence and bushes this evening to get the remaining carrots and spinach ...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 16, 2009)

They found a new spot last night...time for a crossbow.  I'm using 8 ft t posts, may have to go bigger.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 25, 2009)

Gents- no unmanned crossbows/guns, please? The 'deer' you take out might be a trespassing neighbor. Now, as to manned ambush, that's mighty tasty hamburger, eh? Goes good with the garden fresh veggies. ;-)


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 4, 2009)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> How about a salt block and crossbow combination?  We have a long bow season here and you are allowed to harvest deer from your property no problem.  I have not done this, but my neighbors and I have discussed it as the deer population seems out of control.  I did eliminate 3 skunks this year - neighbor across the street got two.  That's down from five I got last year.



Hunting over bait (including salt licks) is no go in Mass, private or not.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 4, 2009)

Is my garden considered bait?  Damn tick bags have been relentless and have taken to just knocking 8 foot t posts and the wire fence down.  It looks like if we are going to keep the fruits, we are going to need a heavier fence or engage Tim's strategy.  I was hoping we would have some snow that would put an end to it.  But, we just keep getting an inch or two at a time.  A mile down the road after you drop a few hundred feet, they haven't gotten anything.


----------



## timfromohio (Dec 4, 2009)

It sounds like the garden is bait enough, especially if they're just knocking over the fence.  I'd shoot them on general principle now.  My suggestion with the salt block was to influence their approach and/or make for an easier shot.  

Carbon neutral - laws like the ones you are subject to irritate me.  The state acts as though the deer are their property and does so soley to generate revenue.  If an animal is on my property, destroying my property I think I should be allowed to safely dispatch that animal within the law.  It should cost me nothing more than the cost of a cartridge, shell, or crossbow bolt.  I shouldn't have to buy a tag, take it somewhere for inspection, report it, or pay a fine.


----------



## blades (Dec 4, 2009)

Last year it was turkeys ( mighty tasty) this year it is whitetails. A little harder to deal with, got to get another freezer as the larder is full. In fact the enemy made a raid just this morning while I was busy stoking the stove and furnace.  I believe I have located their forward observation post though due to the dusting of snow early this morning.


----------



## timfromohio (Dec 4, 2009)

blades - nice!  I suggest early morning recon activities to eliminate their scouts.


----------

